# WP-Team Ladies Only - Ladies-Treffen



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2013)

So, dann will ich mal den Thread für unser Team eröffnen und gleich noch ein wenig Werbung machen.

Kommse ran, hereinspaziert, das haben Sie noch nicht gesehen. Neue Fahrt, neuer Spass, wer nicht mitfährt verpasst das Beste.

Wir haben noch ein Plätzchen bei uns frei:





Wir sind bunt zusammengewürfelt, aus jeder Gegend ist eine dabei.


----------



## mtbbee (18. Oktober 2013)

Platz ist ja eigentlich für Contesssa reserviert wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe  ... siehe IG - hat sich ja schon gemeldet - wir sollten ihr noch ein wenig Zeit geben, damit sie sich eintragen kann - ist nicht jeden Tag online. Habe ihr auch gestern noch PM geschrieben, gab ja etwas Verwirrung bei der Anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2013)

Ah, ok, dann ist ja alles klar! Somit wären wir dann komplett.


----------



## mtbbee (22. Oktober 2013)

Contesssa brauch nur noch das Häckchen  -  wir sind vollständig 

noch zwei Wochen ...


wie kommts eigentlich zu "Schneehasen"  ?


----------



## Martina H. (22. Oktober 2013)

Big Mother is watching you


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Contesssa brauch nur noch das Häckchen  -  wir sind vollständig
> 
> noch zwei Wochen ...
> 
> ...



Häkchen ist gesetzt!

Schneehasen kam mir nur so spontan in den Sinn, weil ich noch Häschenohren hier rumliegen habe. In der Weihnachtszeit mache ich mir ein Rentiergeweih aus Filz mit Kabelbindern an den Helm und zur Osterzeit halt die Häschenohren aus Plüsch. Geht ganz gut, da sie an einem Haarreif befestigt sind und den kann man prima auf dem Helm montieren. Sorgt für entspannte Wanderer auf den Trails.
Muss aber unbedingt neue besorgen, die halten wetterbedingt immer nur eine Saison.

Ja, ja, ich werde meinen Scheich um Fotos bitten. Aber erst nach dem 1. Advent.


----------



## mtbbee (22. Oktober 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Big Mother is watching you



 gibt schlimmeres 

  @Chaotenkind, verrückt - coole Idee , ja, bitte im Dezember Fotos


----------



## contesssa (28. Oktober 2013)

Entspannte Wanderer...hatte ich gestern mit meiner Kuhglocke am Rad
Ist das einzige Schweizsouvenier aus diesem Sommer ( chridge sei Dank)
Hab jetzt auch mal Anlauf in Bezug auf neues Bike genommen und schwanke noch zwischen Nicolai und Lapierre. Auf bettinas Nicolai hab ich ja schon gesessen, war genial. Hat von euch jemand fundierte Ansichten zu Lapierre? Die Fotos sehen toll aus...aber was heißt das schon


----------



## mtbbee (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie kommst Du denn auf ein Lapierre? Wenn Dir das Nicolai gute gefallen hat, Du Probe gefahren bist, was spricht dagegen? Lapierre sieht so bunt wie Cube aus 

Bei mir ists ne Triller Pfeife geworden, die Glocke ist mir zu schwer


----------



## contesssa (29. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja...Masseminimierung
Ich hab mal bei einem anderen Händler reingeschaut und der hat mal nicht den mainstream im Angebot, aber vertreibt Nicolai, Santa Cruz und eben Lapierre. Momentan hat er nix vorrätig, aber von der Ausstattung bekommt man mit Lapierre für weniger Geld höherwertige Komponenten meint der Händler....obwohl der schon sehr angetan war von der Aussicht, mal wieder ein Nicolai verkaufen zu können. Aber auch für "nur" 3500 will ich schon mal auf dem Bike gesessen haben...


----------



## mtbbee (29. Oktober 2013)

das ist eben der Unterschied wenn in D gefertigt wird. Rahmen ist handgefertigt in D und damit teurer.
Du könntest auch nur den Nicolai Rahmen kaufen und den Rest bauen wir im Team zusammen  Dann wirds ein individueller optimal passender Aufbau 
Welches Lapierre hast Du Dir denn genau angeschaut bzw. wurde Dir empfohlen? 3500 sind ja auch ne Hausnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. Oktober 2013)

...au ja, wir bauen ein Rad...


----------



## contesssa (29. Oktober 2013)

Na das wäre ja ein Kracher....ob wir das logistisch/terminlich hinkriegen? Also toll wäre das schon!
Ich habe mir speziell das AM zesty 929 angeschaut, das sieht auch in der Farbgebung dezent genug aus ( ne Freundin hat sich tatsächlich ein Rad deshalb geuft, weil es schwarz ist...von allem anderen hatte sie keine Ahnung). Nicht das ich jetzt DEN Plan hätte...könnt ihr euch das Beiwerk von diesem Radl mal anschauen? Ich würde auch Bettina mal kontaktieren und sie fragen, was genau an ihrem Bike so verbaut wude


----------



## contesssa (29. Oktober 2013)

War jetzt auch noch mal auf der Nicolai-Seite...irgendwie versteh ich das Prinzip nicht. Das Bild gehört zum Rahmen und die Beschreibung scheint zu einem fertigen Bike zu passen. Was genau machen die denn da nun?


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Oktober 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Entspannte Wanderer...hatte ich gestern mit meiner Kuhglocke am Rad
> Ist das einzige Schweizsouvenier aus diesem Sommer ( chridge sei Dank)



Ich hab auch eine, im Kuhdesign. Hatte ich in einer Schweizer Bikezeitung in Österreich gesehen und wieder daheim dann direkt bei swisstrailbell bestellt. Musste zwar Vorkasse leisten, aber die Trailbell wurde dann auch promt geliefert.

Also, wenn ich bei Nicolai die Rahmenmodelle aufrufe, dann gibt es zwei Preise. Einmal für Rahmen mit und einmal für Rahmen ohne Dämpfer. Der Rest der Beschreibung bezieht sich auf die Vorgaben für die Anbauteile für welche der Rahmen konzipiert ist (Gabelfederweg, Laufradgröße, ect.).
Vom Preis her könnte man schon meinen, dass es sich um ein komplettes Rad handelt. Ist aber leider nicht so. Das genannte Zeug ist nicht mit dabei.

Hast Du schon mal in die Stock list geschaut. Da sind sowohl Rahmen als auch fertige Bikes drin, die auf Lager stehen. Preise muss man anfragen, dürfte aber günstiger sein.


----------



## mtbbee (29. Oktober 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Na das wäre ja ein Kracher....ob wir das logistisch/terminlich hinkriegen? Also toll wäre das schon!



Beim nächsten Ladiestreffen, Bastelworkshop 
Treffen im Fichtelgebirge, bei guter Vorbereitung ist an einem Tag zusammengebaut

Du sagst uns das Budget und wir bauen zusammen, Martin.H ist ja ebenso begeistert wie zu lesen ist 




contesssa schrieb:


> Ich habe mir speziell das AM zesty 929 angeschaut,



ist ja ein 29" ? Bist Du Dir sicher dass es das Richtige ist? Die Ausstattung von dem Rad ist ja super. Gespart haben sie am Dämpfer, der Monarch gehört gleich durch einen Fox mit BV ersetzt aber ansonsten top mit Leichtbau Tuningmöglichkeiten  gehts locker unter 10.5 kg
ists wirklich das ?
http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/mtb-all-mountain-trail-zesty-tr/zesty-tr-929


----------



## contesssa (30. Oktober 2013)

Hm...Lesekompetenz...die 29-Felge hab ich glatt übersehen.Will ich natürlich nicht!!!Ich Aber das 927 hat die gleiche Ausstattung, nur mit ner 27,5Zoll-Felge.Was ist denn an dem Dämpfer zu bemängeln?Wenns nur die Masse macht, ist es jetzt nicht so dramatisch. Mir gefällt die Optik eigentlich schon sehr gut, nur der 74-Lenker ist mir zu groß...aber ich denke, wenn es das Bike sein sollte, kann ich das optimieren lassen.
Bettina hat mir auch alle Daten geschickt, aber ich fürchte, das überfordert mich echt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (30. Oktober 2013)

Die Dämpfer werden auch im Scalpel verbaut und werden von den Fahrern gerne durch den Fox mit Boost Valve ersetzt. Die individuelle Abstimmung und das Ansprechverhalten auf Bodenunebenheiten ist vom Fox ist wohl deutlich besser ... ist allerdings auch teurer. Fahre selbst in meinem Racefully Fox und bin gerade nach dem Service wieder top zufrieden mit dem Teil. Als Ersatz hatte ich mir im vergangenen Jahr den RT3 geholt, aber zwischen beiden liegen Welten - so jedenfalls mein Empfinden.

Bei der Lenkerbreite kannst Du Dich ja langsam herantasten, d.h. die Griffe immer einen cm weiter innen befestigen und dann erst absägen. Vielleicht passen dann später 70 cm ganz gut .. würdest Du ja dann sehen ...

Wenns geht und Du es Dir leisten möchtest, wäre die 1x11 fach Ausstattung sehr schön - vorne 28 hinten 42, damit kommst überall hoch  - nur 40 km/h in der Ebene wird schwierig bzw. mit 150 U/min machbar.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Oktober 2013)

Mir hat mal ein Händler erzählt (ist aber schon 2 Jahre her), dass Lapierre eine lausige Lackqualität hat und nicht sonderlich kulant bei Reklamationen reagiert. Aber wenn du nicht ständig im Grobschotter rumzischt, dürfte das evtl. nicht so relevant sein.

MIR wäre 28:42 nicht genug, an das alte 3-fach 22:34 kommt das nicht hin. Ich hab jetzt sogar die alte 3-fach Kurbel mit der neuen 10-fach hinten kombiniert und hab nun 22:36  Wenn du viel in den Alpen fahren willst und dort z.B. in den Dolomiten, dann nimm die beste Übersetzung, die du kriegen kannst.


----------



## mtbbee (30. Oktober 2013)

Contesssa packt die 0,666 schon  - glaube zu ihrer jetzigen Übersetzung ists ein guter Spung soweit ich mich erinnere
ich selbst fahre ja dauerhaft sogar in den Pyneneen Carnigou oder so auf dem vorletzten Ritzel, das 42er ist der Rettungsanker und mein Racefully ist richtig schwer  (oder auch nicht je nach Betrachter)


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2013)

der Monarch ist schon ok. Mir taugt eher Fox nicht, den letzten hab ich nach wenigen Tagen entnervt zum Tunen geschickt, weil er durch die Mitte gerauscht ist. Wenn's mit dem Monarchen nix sein sollte, dann würde ich den lieber zum Lord Helmchen geben, als für ein vielfaches vom Geld einen neuen Fox zu holen.

28/42 ist schon ok. Ist immerhin leichter als 22/32, mit dem ja auch viele Leute unterwegs sind. Wenn mir die XX1 Kassette nicht deutlich zu teuer wäre für ein Verschleißteil hätte ich das auch schon längst am Rad.
Ich war mit 28/36 schon in den Alpen und der Sierra Nevada und das ging auch gut.


----------



## mtbbee (30. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn mir die XX1 Kassette nicht deutlich zu teuer wäre für ein Verschleißteil hätte ich das auch schon längst am Rad.



hält aber länger .. angeblich 4x ... aber wenns schon 2x so lange ist, wäre das fein. Meine hat 2000km runter und da ist noch nix von Verschleiß zu sehen ... aber wird sich langfristig erst zeigen




scylla schrieb:


> Ich war mit 28/36 schon in den Alpen und der Sierra Nevada und das ging auch gut.



komm' Du mal in unser Alter


----------



## 4mate (30. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn mir die XX1 Kassette nicht deutlich zu teuer wäre für ein Verschleißteil


XX1 - Alternativen

*Selbst ist der Biker: Alternativen zur Sram XX1 Kassette für 10-fach*


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> hält aber länger .. angeblich 4x ... aber wenns schon 2x so lange ist, wäre das fein. Meine hat 2000km runter und da ist noch nix von Verschleiß zu sehen ... aber wird sich langfristig erst zeigen



Hmmm, in Bezug auf was 4x so lange?

11-36 XT Kassette 10fach (ca. 50 Euro) mit 1fach Kurbel und guter Kettenlinie gefahren -> nach vielleicht 3-4000 km schon fast tot
11-34 XT Kassette 9fach (ca. 45 Euro) mit 1fach Kurbel und mistiger Kettenlinie gefahren -> nicht mal 2000 km für den Tod der kleinsten Ritzel (sind ja zum Glück austauschbar)
11-34 XT Kassetten 9fach mit 2- und 3fach Kurbel halten vielleicht wenn's hoch kommt 10000 km
11-34 X.0 Kassette 9fach (ca. 45 Euro) mit 2fach Kurbel gefahren -> deutlich über 15000 km und ist immer noch gut

Wenn ich meine X.0 Kassette zur Referenz nehm, müsste so ein XX1 Teil für 250 Euro mindestens 75k km halten um sich preislich zu rechnen, gemessen an der XT 10fach Kassette (die ich von der Haltbarkeit her auch schon enttäuschend finde) müsste sie 20k km halten. 

Glaub ich mal pauschal eher nicht 

1fach Antriebe scheinen aufgrund der häufiger schräg laufenden Kette dem Antrieb schon mehr zuzusetzen. So zumindest meine Erfahrung. Daher kann das, was hinter der Werbeaussage "hält 4x so lange" steckt, durchaus trotzdem noch dürftig sein, wenn die Referenz ein anderes 1fach System ist.
Selbst wenn das Teil im optimistischen Fall seine 10000 km wegstecken sollte, wären mir 250 Euro immer noch zu viel, die Laufleistung krieg ich nämlich für 1/5 vom Geld mit einem hundsgewöhnlichen 9x2fach Antrieb auch.

Also wenn man hinsichtlich Wartungskosten und Verschleißteilen pienzig ist, sollte man diesen Aspekt nicht außen vor lassen. Es sei denn, es kommt demnächst was Bezahlbares auf den Markt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich war mit 28/36 schon in den Alpen und der Sierra Nevada und das ging auch gut.



Von nun an nur noch Miss Herkules


----------



## mtbbee (30. Oktober 2013)

Die 2x 9 fach war von der Laufleistung sicher unübertroffen, so wie die XX1 von der Schaltperformance - und diese ist einfach überragend vorausgesetzt der ganze Antrieb ist 11 fach. Denke auch, das Werbeversprechen was die Laufleistung angeht, ist ne Nummer zu hoch ... wird sich zeigen ... Um die Kassette mache ich mir nicht so die Sorge, meine 10fach sind auch nicht gerade günstig, eher ums vordere KB, das kostet immerhin auch 50 . Naja momentan klebt die Kette noch dran.
Ist wie mit den Verbrauchsangaben bei Autoherstellern, die stimmen auch nie .
Mal schauen, ob ich mit das Racefully noch 4 Jahre fahre, dann kann ich berichten.
Hoffentlich bringt Shimano bald was raus, Konkurenz belebt bekanntlich das Geschäft.

wird Zeit, dass der WP startet ... hier im Süden ists eigentlich schon recht frisch


----------



## lucie (30. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal die X01 für's Fully gegönnt. Alles perfekt, kein Umwerfergeklapper mehr. Es wird ruhig im Wald - nur die Hope-Nabe zieht nicht so richtig mit. 

Das kleine Dartmoor schlägt sich mit 1x10-fach auch im Harz ziemlich gut. Nur das SC Chameleon, das Mädchen für Alles, muß sich mit 1x9-fach abquälen...

  @Pfadfinderin

Wieso 28/42 nicht genug??? sind 0,66666666666666666666666666 gegen
22/34 = 0,6470588235! Also ich merke da keinen signifikanten Unterschied.
Bin mit dem 14,5kg Fully meine Referenzsteigungen alle ohne Probleme hochgekommen (brauchte noch nicht einmal den 42er Pizzateller, der im Durchmesser fast so groß ist wie die 180er Bremsscheibe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe ja auf 3x10 umgebaut und bin happy damit. Ganz kleines Kettenblatt und schon komme ich mit 3,5 km/h den Berg rauf 
 @Contessa: ist dir klar das das Lapierre aus Carbon ist  Oder habe ich das falsch gesehen?
Mit dem Monarchen bin ich seit drei Jahren zufrieden, warte noch drauf das er schlechter wird und dann dachte ich zu tauschen... aber vielleicht ... mal sehen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Oktober 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Wieso 28/42 nicht genug??? sind 0,66666666666666666666666666 gegen
> 22/34 = 0,6470588235! Also ich merke da keinen signifikanten Unterschied.
> Bin mit dem 14,5kg Fully meine Referenzsteigungen alle ohne Probleme hochgekommen (brauchte noch nicht einmal den 42er Pizzateller, der im Durchmesser fast so groß ist wie die 180er Bremsscheibe).



Vielleicht kommt das auf die Prozente an, aber mit der größeren Übersetzung ist halt alles, was mal über 12-14% geht, auf die Dauer schon eine arge Quälerei. Hier sind halt die Anstiege nicht mal nur 200hm, auf die Dauer merkt man das schon. Ich möchte jedenfalls meine gute Übersetzung nicht missen. Bei uns im Chiemgau hast du fast auf jeder Tour Rampen zwischen 15 und 20% drin, da freut man sich über´s Rentnerritzel.


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2013)

alternative Ansichten...



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> da freut man sich über den Uphill-Wanderweg.





mach dir doch ein 20er Kettenblatt dran. Das ist dann richtig geil. Besonders für den, der dahinter fährt. Ich freu mich immer richtig dolle, wenn mein Mann vor mir aufm 20er Kettenblatt entspannte Spinningkurse vollführt, und ich dahinter aufm 28er in Super-Slowmotion verhunger


----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt das auf die Prozente an, aber mit der größeren Übersetzung ist halt alles, was mal über 12-14% geht, auf die Dauer schon eine arge Quälerei. Hier sind halt die Anstiege nicht mal nur 200hm, auf die Dauer merkt man das schon. Ich möchte jedenfalls meine gute Übersetzung nicht missen. Bei uns im Chiemgau hast du fast auf jeder Tour Rampen zwischen 15 und 20% drin, da freut man sich über´s Rentnerritzel.




Das 42er Ritzel ist doch ein Rentnerritzel.


----------



## mtbbee (31. Oktober 2013)

cooler Ketterstrebenschutz 

habe auch ein Bild


----------



## contesssa (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin in Bezug auf funktionierende Systeme etwas eigen und spiel da ungern rum. Der Aspekt der schräg laufenden Kette bei dem 1x11-System bei Sram ist schon ein nicht zu vernachlässigender. Ich würde da eher auf Bewährtes setzen. Ich fahre ja auch wirklich viel und hätte keinen Bock drauf nach 4000km schon nachzurüsten...vor allem nicht bei ner teuren Komponente. 22:36 wäre optimal, ich hoffe das gibts auch mit 2-fach Kettenblatt. Mein großes Blatt ist nach der 11.Saison fast noch jungfräulich und es einfach nur durch die Landschaft zu fahren ist mir eigentlich zu blöd.


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ich bin in Bezug auf funktionierende Systeme etwas eigen und spiel da ungern rum. Der Aspekt der schräg laufenden Kette bei dem 1x11-System bei Sram ist schon ein nicht zu vernachlässigender. Ich würde da eher auf Bewährtes setzen. Ich fahre ja auch wirklich viel und hätte keinen Bock drauf nach 4000km schon nachzurüsten...vor allem nicht bei ner teuren Komponente. 22:36 wäre optimal, ich hoffe das gibts auch mit 2-fach Kettenblatt. Mein großes Blatt ist nach der 11.Saison fast noch jungfräulich und es einfach nur durch die Landschaft zu fahren ist mir eigentlich zu blöd.



ja klar, 2fach Kurbeln gibt's mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer.
Allerdings musst du da aufpassen wenn du ein richtig keines Kettenblatt haben willst. Einige 2fach Kurbeln haben einen etwas seltsamen Lochkreis, so dass kein 22er Kettenblatt dran geht, sondern nur größere. 
Alternativ kann man immer noch eine 3fach Kurbel nehmen, und einfach das große Kettenblatt weg lassen, wenn man's nicht braucht.


----------



## contesssa (31. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja...Carbon...hab ich gelesen. Die von Lapierre haben auch eine "Damen"-Variante mit nem Alurahmen und deutlich schlechterer Ausstattung, dafür sehr viel Bunt auf dem Rahmen und deshalb war das kein Thema.Vermutlich wird es schon ein Nicolai werden, da gefällt mir die schnörkellose Rahmengeometrie...Die Diskussion hier ist schon sehr hilfreich bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich find eigentlich auch 22:34 ausreichend. Wenn du an eine 2-fach Kurbel ein kleines Kettenblatt dran tust, kann es auch möglicherweise beim Umwerfer hakeln, durch den weiteren Weg. Ich hatte lange Zeit auf meiner 3-fach Kurbel ein 20-er Kettenblatt dran, da hat dann der Schaltvorgang schon etwas gedauert durch den weiten Weg. Optimal hab ich das nicht empfunden... Was mich daran noch gestört hat war, dass man durch die gröbere Abstufung mehr vorne schalten muss.... Bin um meine alten 3-fach Kurbel froh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Oktober 2013)

Und ich geb jetzt mal den Ketzer!

Vergiss diese vorsintflutlichen offenen Getriebe, namens Kettenschaltung. Bestell bei Nicolai einen Rahmen für Speedhub vorbereitet und bau die Dose ein. Beim Auto fahren doch auch alle geschlossene Getriebe.

Die KB/Ritzelkombi von 38/16 entspricht einer KB/Ritzelkombi bei Kettenschaltung für den kleinsten Gang von 22/34 bzw. 24/36 und für den größten von 38/11 bzw. 42/12.
Das 16er Ritzel mit nem 36er KB kombiniert (ist zwar offiziell nicht zugelassen, aber es gibt Schwergewichtigere die das fahren ohne die Dose zu zerstören) bringt nochmals Erleichterung im 1. Gang.
Also ich komme mit 38/16 noch 24% Rampen hoch (auch mit 42/16 geht das, das entspricht 22/30 bzw. 24/34), das limitierende Element ist das Vorderrad welches mir entgegen kommt, wenn der Federweg zuviel ist.

Man fährt immer eine gerade Kettenlinie, man kann ordentliche Singlespeed-Ketten fahren, nicht so dünne 10- oder 11-fach Kettchen, entsprechend lange halten die dann auch.
Das Ritzel kann man einmal wenden wenn es auf einer Seite abgefahren ist, bei mir ist dass i.d.R. nach ca. 6000 km der Fall. Das Kettenblatt musste ich bislang noch bei keinem Rad tauschen. Die halten ewig, wenn man die Kette bei einer Längung von 0,75 mm/Kettenglied wechselt.

Oder Pinion? Bietet Nicolai auch an. 18 tatsächliche Gänge, seufz...


----------



## contesssa (2. November 2013)

War heute zur Abwechslung mal 90 min joggen mit Bergwertung. In Anbetracht der kommenden Jahreszeit wird das wohl eine echte Alternative hinsichtlich WP und Erhaltung der Kondi schlechthin. Und ich merke meinen Körper anders


----------



## mtbbee (4. November 2013)

Laufen? Wie geht denn das  achja, einen Fuß vor den anderen und vor sich hinschweben ... neenee, da kriege icke nur Muskelkater 
War heute früh schon auf dem Rad


----------



## contesssa (4. November 2013)

Hab ich auch...aber nicht so schlimm wie beim letzten mal.
Jetzt versuche ich mal meine ersten Pünktchen einzutragen. Ich hoffe, an den Modalitäten hat sich nix geändert und der Arbeitsweg zählt


----------



## mtbbee (4. November 2013)

denke nicht, dass sich das geändert hat, habe allerdings auch nicht nachgeschaut ... werde auch nur einmal am Tag eintragen bzw. nachtragen.

Reha trage ich dann als alternativ ein


----------



## contesssa (5. November 2013)

Reha???...hoffentlich nix Ernstes!
Mir hat der Sportmediziner hinsichtlich meiner desolaten Schulter gesagt, dass Biken da nicht die geeignete Sportart sei. Ich musste ihm da leider entgegenhalten, dass ohne Biken meine Lebensqualität dramatisch sinken würde und das dem Heilungsprozess wohl nicht zuträglich wäre. Außer Physiotherapie hatte er aber auch keine Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (5. November 2013)

nö, ist ne geplante Geschichte ... Labrumsdingsbums .. nach 6 Wochen glaube ich brauche ich auch eher einen Deppendoktor als einen Gummikneter 
Bin aber optimistisch, dass ich trotzallem in unserem Team die meisten Punkte sammle


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. November 2013)

Denn man los!
Heute zum Glück gerade noch mal trocken (zumindest von oben) heimgekommen. Jetzt regnet es schon wieder. Morgen geht es deshalb vierrädrig zum Dienst und dann schaun mer mal. Ist derzeit ziemlich siffig bei uns im Wald. Die Jungs von der Fraktion "Bäume fällen" leisten wirklich ganze Arbeit.

Naja, ab nächste Woche habe ich günstige Dienstzeiten. Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt, kann ich jeden Tag meine 2-2,5 Stunden zum Dienst bzw. wieder heim radeln.


----------



## contesssa (6. November 2013)

Ich versuche jetzt mal ein Foto vom Arbeitsweg hoch zu laden...Ist aber schon im Oktober und zwar früh kurz nach 7 aufgenommen. Mein Arbeitsweg ist auch nicht sehr lang, aber ich könnte ihn zumindest am Nachmittag verlängern. Mal schauen...Aber da ich immer halbwegs zivilisiert auftreten muss und auch noch nen dicken Schulrucksack habe, wird das eher selten vorkommen


----------



## contesssa (6. November 2013)




----------



## contesssa (6. November 2013)

Hier isses


----------



## mtbbee (7. November 2013)

schön und schaut schon verdammt frisch aus.

Mein Weg dagegen ist langweilig aber wenigstens verkehrsarm mit Waldpassagen und je nach Wetter genialen Blick auf die Alpen


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. November 2013)

Schöner Ausblick!
Bei mir ist es morgens noch komplett dunkel, ich muss gegen 5:00 aus dem Haus, damit ich um 6:30 da bin und umgezogen. Die meiste Strecke geht es durch den Wald mit querenden Rehen, Hasen, Karnickeln und Wildschweinen. Letztere beschleunigen mich ungemein. Aber immerhin sind es gute 25 km einfach und wenn das Wetter gut ist verfahre ich mich manchmal auf dem Rückweg.


----------



## contesssa (7. November 2013)

Das finde ich schon heldenhaft...mein Weg ist übrigens gar nicht schön, das Foto ignoriert die Umgehungsstraße und ich hatte einfach mal Glück, dass kein Auto fuhr. 
Vor Wildschweinen hab ich auch ne Heidenangst...


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. November 2013)

Momentan ist das Wetter schei.... Wenns heimwärts schifft ist es ok, aber nicht auf dem Hinweg. Da sehe ich aus wie ein Erdferkel wenn ich auf den Hof rolle. Das geht gar nicht, um es mal mit Frau Merkel zu sagen.
Ich komme einfach nicht auf Rad.


----------



## contesssa (10. November 2013)

Wir hatten gestern eigentlich einen richtig tollen Sonnentag...im Prinzip hätte einer 5h-Tour nichts im Weg gestanden, aber leider habe ich genau den 9.11. in meine Verantwortlichkeit bzgl. des "Quartalskochens" genommen. Dachte, damit mache ich bestimmt nix falsch. Und so ein 3-Gänge-Menü dauert halt...hat aber Spaß gemacht und allen hats geschmeckt. Am Nachmittag war ich dann wenigstens noch Joggen...in der Sonne.Kaum war ich daheim, ging das Gepladder los, aber das war mir dann auch egal.Heute wollte ich eigentlich nur ne gemütliche Runde im Tal drehen, hab auch das alte Merida genommen. Aber irgendwie bin ich dann vom Weg abgekommen und nach einer herben Schiebepassage mit rutschigen Schuhen und ungeeigneter Bereifung habe ich einen süßen Querungstrail gefunden. Immer wieder schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (10. November 2013)

Hauptsache Du merkst Dir den Trjail zum evtl. nächsten Ladiestreffen 

Gestern hier unerwartet nachmittags regenfrei heute Dauerregen und Abends sogar ein paar kleine Flöckchen. Aber ein Ruhetag tut ja auch mal gut


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. November 2013)

Zu viele Ruhetage!
Samstag Nachmittag wäre was gegangen, aber mein Scheich hätte gerne neue Laufräder fürs AM, also hatten wir ein Date bei einem Freund und dessen Freundin zum "Harfe spielen" (so sieht das wirklich beinahe aus, wenn man vor dem Zentrierständer sitzt).

Mit Freundes Hilfe hat er nun zum ersten Mal ein Laufrad eingespeicht (mit ein paar Anlaufschwierigkeiten).
Tja und anschließend haben wir dann ein Gardasee-Revival gemacht mit Rotwein und Oliven, (wir hatten ne Menge davon von dort  mitgenommen), sowie Chiabatta, Parmesan, Pecorino (mit Oliven und Rucola, lecker, lecker), Salami und Mortadella vom italienischen Feinkost-Großhändler hier in der Nähe.
Anschließend Sonntag früh mit vollem Kopp ins Bett gefallen, den ganzen Tag nicht wirklich aus dem Quark gekommen und heute morgen akute Unlust bezüglich radfahren.

Aber morgen früh gehts aufs Rad, Restalkohol verdunsten!


----------



## Martina H. (11. November 2013)

> mit Rotwein und Oliven, (wir hatten ne Menge davon von dort mitgenommen), sowie Chiabatta, Parmesan, Pecorino (mit Oliven und Rucola, lecker, lecker), Salami und Mortadella



... hättest mal Beschied gesagt - wir hätten gerne geholfen


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. November 2013)

Glaube ich.
Also Rotwein sind noch ein paar Kisten da. Wir hatten bei unserem lokalen Erzeuger wieder gewaltig zugeschlagen. Hatte damals schon Bedenken, dass wir die Räder da lassen müssen. Hat aber gerade noch so gepasst. Und erwischen hätten sie uns nicht dürfen. Da wäre ne Menge Zoll fällig gewesen.
Ich denke mal, zum nächsten Ladies Treffen oder vorher, wer weiss, könnte ich was davon einpacken...


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2013)

Hatte heute früh Lust ein wenig später in der Firma aufzutauchen 
Der Weg führte ins Dickicht vom Perlacher Forst, Wege und Hoppel die Hopp die ich sonst nie gefahren wäre, aber Moppelchen ist kaum zu zähmen


----------



## contesssa (12. November 2013)

Kannst du dir das aussuchen, wann du in der Firma aufschlagen willst?
Ist das auch so eine Dickmadam wie scylla zum LT gefahren ist?
sieht lustig aus


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2013)

Irgendwie ja, ich kann's mir halbwegs aussuchen ... nennt sich Gleitzeit, aber grundsätzlich gibts eine gern gesehene Anwesenheitszeit - die schaffe ich nur manchmal nicht einzuhalten  - habe allerdings immer mein "Fernsteuermodul" dabei

Jep, die Idee mit dem Traktor auf zwei Rädern habe ich mir von Scylla abgeschaut - sie ist "Schuld" dran


----------



## contesssa (12. November 2013)

krass....und das bei deiner Neigung zum Masseminimalismus


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2013)

Heute Morgen den inneren Schweinehund besiegt und bei Dunkelheit und Nebel zum Dienst geradelt. Siff de Luxe im Wald, mal sehen wann ich Mecker kriege, wegen dem Dreck den das Rad in der Garage hinterlässt. Hab mir in der Werkstatt zwar etwas von dem Putzpapier geholt und druntergelegt, aber so ganz sauber ist der Boden trotzdem nicht mehr.

Jetzt laden gerade die Lampenakkus. War knapp heute morgen, musste die Hälfte der Strecke im Funzelmodus fahren. Die Kälte setzt den Akkus doch ganz schön zu, da reicht eine Ladung nur für eine Dienstwegtour, nicht wie sonst für zwei mal zum Dienst. Heimwärts haben sie wieder halbe Leistung angezeigt, aber da waren sie auch wieder schön aufgewärmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> sie ist "Schuld" dran



manchmal finde ich es gar nicht schlimm, schuld zu sein 
Die Moppelchen sind ganz schöne Schlingel wollen ständig durch jedes Matschloch und über alle Wurzeln flitzen. Pass auf, dass deine anderen Räder bis zum Frühjahr keinen Schimmel ansetzen ich glaub, ich würd's bei meinen nicht mal merken, weil ich die keines Blickes mehr würdige.


----------



## mtbbee (13. November 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> krass....und das bei deiner Neigung zum Masseminimalismus



Gegensätze ziehen sich ja bekanntlich an  - aber Moppelchen hat noch Potenzial für Gewichtseinsparungen 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Kälte setzt den Akkus doch ganz schön zu, da reicht eine Ladung nur für eine Dienstwegtour



Kannst Du diese vielleicht in die Rückentasche tun? Geht bei einer Helmlampe ja gut, nur bei Frontleuchte stört das Kabel. So mache ich das je nach Lampe .... oder in eine Werkzeugtasche für den Flaschenhalter nochmals innen isoliert.



scylla schrieb:


> Die Moppelchen sind ganz schöne Schlingel wollen ständig durch jedes Matschloch und über alle Wurzeln flitzen.



Kann ich alles schon seit der ersten Tour nachempfinden ... selbst heute früh war ich wieder länger unterweges und habe neue zuvor noch nie gefahrene Trails auf dem Weg zur Arbeit entdeckt. Der Asphalt Anteil hat sich nochmals reduziert ... Bin einfach drauf zugefahren, Wege die teils so schmal waren, dass das Rad nur knapp durchgepasst hat. Der Blick auf die Uhr lies mich erschrecken, denn es gab ja noch ein Ziel ... das dumme war, ich wußte gar nicht so recht von der Richtung wo ich auf einmal war, war so fixiert au die Trails. Erst ein Gassi-Geher brachte mich auf den richtigen Weg .... So ein Moppelchen zieht einen schon in den Bann


----------



## contesssa (13. November 2013)

...hätte scylla doch mal um eine probefahrt bitten sollen.Wie heißt das Moppelchen denn eigentlich richtig?
Hatte heute Mittag erst mal Schluss und bin ne richtig schöne Matschrunde gefahren, hatte total gute Laune bis vorhin. Da hab ich nämlich begonnen Arbeiten zu korrigieren und jetzt bin ich erst mal sauer


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Kannst Du diese vielleicht in die Rückentasche tun? Geht bei einer Helmlampe ja gut, nur bei Frontleuchte stört das Kabel. So mache ich das je nach Lampe .... oder in eine Werkzeugtasche für den Flaschenhalter nochmals innen isoliert.



Öhm, meine Jacken haben keine Rückentaschen, außerdem fahre ich mit Rucksack. Der Akku für die Helmlampe ist im Rucksack, das Kabel kann man ja schön über den Wasserschlauchausgang ausfädeln. Das Helius und die Sau haben auch keine Flaschenhalter (passen nicht in die Zwergenrahmen).
Der Akku für die Lampe am Lenker sitzt auf dem Oberrohr. Komischerweise hat der Akku im Rucksack genauso geschwächelt wie der am Oberrohr. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Alter. Ich muss mal schauen, ob bei Lupine noch die Akkutauschaktion aktuell ist. Da bekam man 20% Rabatt auf den neuen Akku, wenn man den alten abgegeben hat. Heute hat der voll geladene Akku am Oberrohr schon nach ca. 50 Minuten gemault. Dabei bin ich nur die Hälfte der Zeit mit voller Leistung gefahren. Letzte Saison hat er so locker 2,5 Stunden gehalten.

Naja, auf alle Fälle schon mal 30 Punkte. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...


----------



## scylla (13. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch am Alter. Ich muss mal schauen, ob bei Lupine noch die Akkutauschaktion aktuell ist. Da bekam man 20% Rabatt auf den neuen Akku, wenn man den alten abgegeben hat. Heute hat der voll geladene Akku am Oberrohr schon nach ca. 50 Minuten gemault. Dabei bin ich nur die Hälfte der Zeit mit voller Leistung gefahren. Letzte Saison hat er so locker 2,5 Stunden gehalten.



ist noch aktuell:
http://www.lupine2013.de/files/documents/Akkuruecknahme.pdf
Mir ist letztens auch mein Wilma-Akku verreckt (nach 4 Jahren intensiver Nutzung). Jetzt hab ich den 9.9Ah Smartcore Akku  zusammen mit der Flaschenhalter-Halterung mit dem dämlichen Namen "Rolf". Echt praktisch 
Ziemlich fix sind die auch. Bei mir hat's ab Versand des alten Akkus 2 Tage gedauert, bis ich die Mail mit dem Gutschein hatte, und dann nochmal zwei Tage bis ich den neuen Akku hatte.

Die LithiumIonen Akkus von Lupine sollten eigentlich nicht besonders kälteempfindlich sein. Ich hatte damit bislang auch bei argen Minusgraden noch keine ernsthaften Probleme. Klar merkt man, dass sie bei ganz tiefen Temperaturen nicht mehr ganz so lange halten, aber eine längere Tour sollte trotzdem problemlos drin sein. Oder hast du noch die alten NiMH Akkus? Die sind temperaturempfindlicher als die LithiumIonen.
Wahrscheinlich sind deine Akkus gerade am Abnippeln, weil so kalt ist es ja noch nicht. Irgendwann gibt halt jeder Akku mal den Geist auf.


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> ...hätte scylla doch mal um eine probefahrt bitten sollen.


Das nennt man Sicherheitsabstand, habe ich auch tapfer eingehalten. 


Und nicht ärgern, das bringt ja nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. November 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das nennt man Sicherheitsabstand, habe ich auch tapfer eingehalten.
> 
> 
> Und nicht ärgern, das bringt ja nichts...



seh ich etwa so bissig aus? 

Ihr hättet gern mal draufsitzen dürfen, mein Dickerchen wurde ja sowieso auch vor und nach der Tour oft genug "entführt".


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2013)

Nee, der Sicherheitsabstand bezog sich auf diesen 'haben-will-Impuls' der im Zaum gehalten werden muss.


----------



## mtbbee (14. November 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Nee, der Sicherheitsabstand bezog sich auf diesen 'haben-will-Impuls' der im Zaum gehalten werden muss.



Das Salsa Mukluk hat verstellbare Ausfallenden und ganz viele Befestigungsösen für Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger, da läßt sich ein robustes Reiserad mit einem Fat Bike bestens kombinieren  - müssen ja nicht die fettestens Traktorreifen montiert sein


----------



## contesssa (14. November 2013)

@Bettina
Den "Sicherheitsabstand"hab ich auch zunächst als soziales Problem gedeutet...deine Interpretation gefällt mir aber sehr viel besser


----------



## contesssa (14. November 2013)

Hab gestern mal im WP-Forum gestöbert...da geht's ja ziemlich zur Sache hinsichtlich Betrügerei bei den Einheiten. Vor allem auftretende Paradoxa sind schon amüsant...da fragt man sich wirklich, ob zuviel Biken negative Auswirkungen auf den IQ hat. Bisher dachte ich, das gäbe es nur beim Kopfball und beim Boxen. Allerdings habe ich auch etwas gelernt, zB. was ein Brevet ist und dass es möglich ist, 1200km am Stück zu fahren...und zwar innerhalb von 90h. Und dass es eine Bayernacht gibt mit 1000km...die werde ich gleich mal googeln. Nicht, dass mich das reizen würde...


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. November 2013)

Ja, ja, alle Jahre wieder.
Und ich dummes Huhn hab noch nie auch nur eine Minute aufgerundet, nur um einen Punkt mehr einzuheimsen.
Naja, mittlerweile steht der Tacho auf "Fahrtzeit", so dass ich, wenn kurz vor Daheim nur ein paar Minuten zur vollen Viertelstunde fehlen, noch einen kleinen Umweg einlegen kann.


----------



## mtbbee (14. November 2013)

@xsusix,

wer ist eigentlich "Mukelchen" ? Sag nicht, dass es ein Mukluk ist   ?
Wenn ja, magst Du uns ein Bild spendieren? Welches ist es? Bitte lass nicht so lange auf Antwort warten 

Habe mich heute wieder gefragt , warum ich überhaupt bei so einem miesen Wetter unterwegs bin, aber Moppelchen zieht mich einfach raus an die frische Luft, das Kerlchen ist noch jung und will spielen


----------



## xsusix (15. November 2013)

ok, ich sag es nicht, dass es ein Mukluck ist... Ups 
oh ja, geht mir genauso. Gleich bei der ersten Fahrt alle Matschlöcher mitgenommen 
wollte nur kurz um Block fahren und dann stand ich mitten im Wald )

Bild folgt...


----------



## mtbbee (15. November 2013)

ists das Goldie geworden ?  - freue mich schon richtig auf Deine Bilder 
Du bist aber nicht mit Scyllas Fatty beim LO Treffen Probe gefahren  ?


----------



## xsusix (15. November 2013)

so, gibt nur schnell eins von gestern vor der ersten Fahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsusix (15. November 2013)

Scyllas bin ich nicht gefahren. Mein Freund hat ein Surly das ich letzten Winter schon mal testen durfte


----------



## contesssa (15. November 2013)

Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....


----------



## lucie (15. November 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....Ich darf mir kein sechstes fahrrad kaufen....



Ich bekomme auch immer Ärger, wenn ich mir noch ein Trialbike, das dritte Hardtail, vielleicht noch so ein nettes mit 'nem Piniongetriebe an Land ziehen will. Ok, unser Keller gibt auch den Platz nicht her, aber ich finde es ganz  schön ungerecht, wenn Martina H. zwei Räder darin aufbewahren darf und ich nur DREI.


----------



## mtbbee (15. November 2013)

@xsusix ,  , nur die Züge scheinen noch etwas lang 

welche Bikes nehmen wir nur zum nächsten Ladies Treffen mit  ?

  @lucie, wir haben unsere Rennräder im Wohnzimmer  - ein Plätzchen wird sich doch noch finden


----------



## xsusix (15. November 2013)

@mtbbee
jaaa, da hast du recht, wollte es nur schnell zusammenbauen und fahren 
evtl. kommt noch nen breiterer Lenker ran...
Können ja ein LO Fatbike Treffen machen wenn das so weiter geht


----------



## scylla (15. November 2013)

xsusix schrieb:


> Können ja ein LO Fatbike Treffen machen wenn das so weiter geht



au ja!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. November 2013)

Irgendwie tut sich bei mir gerade der Vergleich auf "je zierlicher die Ladies desto "fat(ter)" die Bikes" 
*duckundweg*


----------



## contesssa (16. November 2013)

Ein geiler Tag geht zu Ende...ein *sonniger *Novembertag. Bin mit dem Ex die Westroute der Saale-Unstrut-Elster-Acht gefahren und ich dann noch die 30km bis heim inclusive Verfahrens mit zusätzlichen Höhenmetern, dafür hübsch ausgesetztem trail direkt über der Saale. Ist aber nicht so dramatisch gewesen, weil die Radrunde eigentlich für Mountainbiker nicht der Brüller ist. Aber landschaftlich nett, viele Wegstücke naturbelassen, so dass der Dreckfaktor durchaus eine Rolle gespielt hat. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich kaum zum Frieren gekommen bin, obwohl es trotz der Sonne ( die erst ab späten Mittag geruhte zu erscheinen) nicht mehr als 3-4°C hatte


----------



## mtbbee (16. November 2013)

Du Glückliche ... hier leichter Dauerniesel und von Sonne keine Spur bei max 4 grad. Aber nach lange Pause meines Windschattengebers mussten wir einfach an die frische Luft ... die Belohnung köchelt  gerade vor sich hin.
Morgen wird's wohl auch nicht besser und für Mittwoch haben sie Schnee vorhergesagt (auf den ich mich natürlich freue )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (16. November 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Irgendwie tut sich bei mir gerade der Vergleich auf "je zierlicher die Ladies desto "fat(ter)" die Bikes"
> *duckundweg*



 

Was machst Du nächsten Sonntag? Wir könnten die Isar nach Süden raus erkunden


----------



## contesssa (16. November 2013)

Hätte ich so eine Dickmadam, würde ich mich auch auf Schnee freuen...


----------



## contesssa (17. November 2013)

Gestern auf der Tour...armer Kerl. Wir sollten mal nicht über frieren und Kälte jammern


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. November 2013)

Ein Freund des Hauses will sich ggf. ein Dickerchen aufbauen und hat hierfür einen schicken Titanrahmen angefragt.
Ich hab so das dumpfe Gefühl, wenn der das durchzieht, hängen sich mein Scheich und ich auf die Rahmenbestellung mit drauf. Dann müssen wir im Keller wirklich Platz schaffen (und er darf die Dickerchen immer schön hochtragen).
Speedhub Nr. 6, oh Mann, ich hab sie echt nicht mehr alle!
Garage haben wir selbst leider keine, die und die Gartenhütte gehören dem Senior und beide sind ist voll mit Dingen die kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## xsusix (18. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ein Freund des Hauses will sich ggf. ein Dickerchen aufbauen und hat hierfür einen schicken Titanrahmen angefragt.
> Ich hab so das dumpfe Gefühl, wenn der das durchzieht, hängen sich mein Scheich und ich auf die Rahmenbestellung mit drauf. Dann müssen wir im Keller wirklich Platz schaffen (und er darf die Dickerchen immer schön hochtragen).
> Speedhub Nr. 6, oh Mann, ich hab sie echt nicht mehr alle!
> Garage haben wir selbst leider keine, die und die Gartenhütte gehören dem Senior und beide sind ist voll mit Dingen die kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ein Freund des Hauses will sich ggf. ein Dickerchen aufbauen und hat hierfür einen schicken Titanrahmen angefragt.
> Ich hab so das dumpfe Gefühl, wenn der das durchzieht, hängen sich mein Scheich und ich auf die Rahmenbestellung mit drauf. Dann müssen wir im Keller wirklich Platz schaffen (und er darf die Dickerchen immer schön hochtragen).
> Speedhub Nr. 6, oh Mann, ich hab sie echt nicht mehr alle!
> Garage haben wir selbst leider keine, die und die Gartenhütte gehören dem Senior und beide sind ist voll mit Dingen die kein Mensch braucht.



Ausweg: lass dir doch einfach einen Fatbike-Rahmen mit Pinion schweißen 

So langsam scheint sich hier echt eine kleine Weiber-Dickrad-Community zu entwickeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (18. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> So langsam scheint sich hier echt eine kleine Weiber-Dickrad-Community zu entwickeln



leider zu weit von einander entfernt, als das man schnell mal zum Wochenende dazu stossen könnte. Wäre gerne Samstag dabei. 

Meines braucht ab 2. Dezember bis Mitte Januar Pflegeeltern   ... die Zeit kommt verdammt schnell näher, gerade jetzt, wo es so schön ist und vor Allem wird, der Schnee ist ja im Anmarsch.


----------



## mtbbee (18. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Garage haben wir selbst leider keine, die und die Gartenhütte gehören dem Senior und beide sind ist voll mit Dingen die kein Mensch braucht.



wie wäre es damit :

http://www.mabeg.de/de/stadtmobiliar/fahrradboxen-fahrradgaragen/fahrradboxen-fahrradgaragen/


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2013)

Schick, aber wenn  wir das dem Senior in den Garten setzen flippt der aus. Der ist sowieso der Meinung, dass man auf unseren komischen Rädern nicht fahren kann.
Das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn Mann seine Wohnung bei den Eltern im Haus hat. Aber im Großen und Ganzen kommen wir gut miteinander klar. Nur bei seinem Garten ist er wirklich eigen. Da muss man schon um ein Plätzchen für die Küchenkräuter kämpfen.


----------



## contesssa (23. November 2013)

Was für eine Woche...nur zum Arbeiten und Probe aufs Bike gekommen. Morgen wird es bestimmt was Längeres, egal was für Wetter ist. Hab schon Entzugserscheinungen...


----------



## mtbbee (24. November 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Hab schon Entzugserscheinungen...


kann ich gut verstehen ...
hier gestern Dauernieselregen, dafür heute um so schöner - Fango Packung pur mit Moppelchen - schön wars  - zum Glück funktionierte noch der Gartenschlauchanschluß am Haus 

leider nur ein Handyfoto:


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2013)

Igitt! Du hast bestimmt anschließend ausgesehen wie ein Erdferkel. Und schmutzig warst du bestimmt auch noch.

Mal sehen, hier ist jetzt der Schneeregen angekommen, also im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes: Sauwetter! Morgen muss ich mich mal wieder bei meinen alten Herrschaften sehen lassen, also kein Rad, so siffig kann ich da nicht aufschlagen. Sauwetter soll bleiben, also kommt am Mittwoch die Sau mal wieder zu ihren Ehren. 17,5 kg und plüschige Federelemente sind ein gutes Training.


----------



## xsusix (25. November 2013)

oooooohhhh, wo ist diese niedliche Pfütze??? 
ich fahr seit neuestem auch am liebsten solche Wege 



mtbbee schrieb:


> kann ich gut verstehen ...
> hier gestern Dauernieselregen, dafür heute um so schöner - Fango Packung pur mit Moppelchen - schön wars  - zum Glück funktionierte noch der Gartenschlauchanschluß am Haus
> 
> leider nur ein Handyfoto:


----------



## contesssa (26. November 2013)

genau...eigentlich traut man sich gar nicht, die Klamotten hinterher in die Waschmaschine zu werfen, weil man der das nicht zumuten will.
Hab auch schon über ein Schutz"blech" am Hinterrad nachgedacht, aber mein auch bikender Kollege meint, das brächte eigentlich nix in Bezug auf Dreck und ich selbst empfinde es als einen Bruch sowohl in der Geometrie des Rades als auch der Philosophie des Bikens. @mtbee: warum vorerst nicht mehr München? Verbringst du den Winter im sonnigen Norden?


----------



## xsusix (26. November 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> genau...eigentlich traut man sich gar nicht, die Klamotten hinterher in die Waschmaschine zu werfen, weil man der das nicht zumuten will.
> Hab auch schon über ein Schutz"blech" am Hinterrad nachgedacht, aber mein auch bikender Kollege meint, das brächte eigentlich nix in Bezug auf Dreck und ich selbst empfinde es als einen Bruch sowohl in der Geometrie des Rades als auch der Philosophie des Bikens. @_mtbe_e: warum vorerst nicht mehr München? Verbringst du den Winter im sonnigen Norden?



Also ich hab ein Schutz"blech" am Hinterrad und ein NeoGuard vorne, das hilft extrem viel gegen eine braune, nasse Rückseite und bessere Sicht! 
Ist das SKS GRAND M.U.M., das ist auch fürs Fatty breit genug 
Auch wenn viele meinen das gehört nicht an ein MTB, da ist mir ein trockener Hintern lieber!!
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man so auch einen Sitzplatz und Kuchen bekommt


----------



## mtbbee (26. November 2013)

Schutzblech ist schon notwendig, so sind nur Spritzer und keine Klumpen ... mich kümmerts nicht, was andere meinen  mir ist da eher wichtig, dass die Waschmaschine nicht überfordert wird .... mit den Schaufeln vorne und hinten gehts wirklich gut.

 @contesssa, heute letzte kleine Tour zur Arbeit, dann ein paar Tage in Berlin und ab Montag bin ich für 6 Wochen sportfrei  - hoffe Ihr sammelt fleissig Winterpokal Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2013)

Wie, 6 Wochen sportfrei? Wo gibt es denn so etwas?

Heute mal ein paar Fotos auf dem Heimweg geschossen, da war es zumindest nicht dunkel, so wie morgens auf dem Hinweg:



  Links die Weihnachtsbäume der nächsten Jahre sondieren...





Tja, hatte auf Sonne gehofft, es war aber den ganzen Tag über trüb bzw. neblig.


----------



## contesssa (27. November 2013)

6 Woche sportfrei...du Ärmste! Ist ja ein Alptraum....
 @Chaotenkind:schöner Weg zur Arbeit...ist der die ganze Zeit über so?

War heut mal in einem anderen Bikeladen, eigentlich wegen Beleuchtungsreklamation, aber der Verkäufer hat mir angeboten, ein Cannondale Scarlet mit 29 Felge einen halben Tag Probe zu fahren...so richtig Probe und da hab ich erst mal dankend angenommen. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt...Im Prinzip ist es mir glaub ich zu wuchtig vom Rahmen her. Mal schauen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. November 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> 6 Woche sportfrei...du Ärmste! Ist ja ein Alptraum....
> @_Chaotenkind_:schöner Weg zur Arbeit...ist der die ganze Zeit über so?



Ja, er geht ca. zu 90% durch Wald und Feld.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2013)

So, und hier kommt der weihnachtliche Helmschmuck. Gestern zum 1. Advent eingeweiht. Das Wetter lud nicht gerade zum Fotos schießen unterwegs ein, deshalb nur ein Foto vom Helm während der Suppenpause im Naturfreundehaus in Rodenbach.


----------



## contesssa (2. Dezember 2013)

Goldig....
Ich hab gestern auch gefroren, leider nicht auf dem Bike, sondern in einer eiskalten Kirche beim Konzert. So kalte Füße hatte ich lange nicht


----------



## mtbbee (3. Dezember 2013)

@Chaotenkind, wunderbar  - schaut richtig lustig und bestimmt erst recht im Einsatz wenn die Ohren fliegen


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja, aber man muss schon ein wenig aufpassen, dass man an so manchen tiefen Ästen nicht hängenbleibt. Bin vorgestern deshalb auch mal kurz abgestiegen um zu Fuß drunter durchzutauchen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Dezember 2013)

So, zum Glück daheim. Die letzten 6 km hat der Wind doch ein wenig aufgefrischt, natürlich Gegenwind.
Ich denke, ich nehme morgen früh das Vierrad. Bei dem Wind weht es einen glatt vom Rad, oder man tritt auf der Stelle.


----------



## contesssa (7. Dezember 2013)

So ein geiler Nachmittag...2h durch den Schnee...morgen bestimmt nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (8. Dezember 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> So ein geiler Nachmittag...2h durch den Schnee...morgen bestimmt nochmal



wo ist das Bild


----------



## contesssa (8. Dezember 2013)

Asche auf mein Haupt...ich war mit ohne Gepäck unterwegs. Wird aber bestimmt nicht die letzte Schneerunde gewesen sein. Heute war nur noch Matsch übrig...war aber trotzdem wieder super. Obwohl ich dachte, dass ich hier so ziemlich alles kenne, was fahrbar ist, hab ich heute auf teilweise unfahrbaren Wegen eines unserer eingemeindeten Bergdörfer großräumig umfahren. War schon witzig, dass man immer wieder auf dieses Dörf stieß.


----------



## contesssa (14. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt...Sch...ade eigentlich. Aber was will man auch erwarten, wenn alles um einen rum schieft und hustet. Trotzdem ärgerlich


----------



## mtbbee (15. Dezember 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt...Sch...ade eigentlich. Aber was will man auch erwarten, wenn alles um einen rum schieft und hustet. Trotzdem ärgerlich



gute Besserung, ist bestimmt nächste Woche überstanden, rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten  ... ich bin hier in so einer Art Kapsel, mich erreichen momentan keine Schnupfenviren  
Oberkörper trainieren ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht .. macht sogar mit dem Schlingentrainer teilweise Spaß, trotzdem ungewohnt ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2013)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie breit dein Kreuz durch das Training wird. Da braucht es dann einen mindestens 80 cm breiten Lenker!


----------



## contesssa (22. Dezember 2013)

Ähm...was ist das denn???Wo ist unsere IG LT gelandet? Kaum ist man mal paar Tage außen vor und hat sich dreimal rumgedreht ist alles anders. Meine Erkältung ist glücklicherweise auf dem Rückzug, jetzt nur noch Weihnachten und ein WO-Konzert überstehen und dann gehts endlich wieder aufs Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (22. Dezember 2013)

@Chaotenkind, am Dickerchen fahre ich schon 72 breit 

@contesssa, musst Du unter Gruppen (ganz unten) wieder neu einbinden: erst suchen und dann auf beobachten gehen ....


----------



## contesssa (22. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich schon versucht...funktioniert nicht. Da steht "privat" und nichts passiert


----------



## 4mate (22. Dezember 2013)

Mouse-over oben rechts auf  Benutzername -> Dein Profil klicken -> Gruppen


----------



## contesssa (25. Dezember 2013)

Super...Danke
Nächste Frage: Wie und wo verfasse ich eine private Nachricht?
Euch allen schöne Feiertage, Schnee für jene, die ihn möchten und dort wo er hin gehört


----------



## 4mate (25. Dezember 2013)

Private Nachrichten heißen nun "Unterhaltungen"



Auf "Postfach" oben neben Account-Name klicken,
dann auf "Unterhaltung beginnen"


----------



## contesssa (26. Dezember 2013)

Ah ja...hm...irgendwie ist "private Nachricht" klarer privat als eine Unterhaltung. Dankeschön für die schnelle Hilfe
Hab jetzt endlich wieder mal paar Pünktchen eintragen können, wurde echt Zeit


----------



## contesssa (27. Dezember 2013)

So ein super Tag...Sonne ohne Ende und endlich mal wieder richtig lange auf dem Rad. Hoffentlich bleibt es eine Weile so!


----------



## contesssa (29. Dezember 2013)

Ferien sind herrlich...Sonne lacht und die trails sind fahrbar....was braucht Frau mehr Naja gut, paar Sachen gäbe es schon noch.
Zum Beispiel, dass das Hochladen des Fotos klappen würde....


----------



## 4mate (29. Dezember 2013)

Als Anhang hoch laden 'laggt' sein 3 Tagen, per drag& drop aus dem Ordner in einen Beitrag ziehen klappt


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2013)

... was ist eigentlich mit dem Videoupload - scheint auch nicht zu klappen. Seit Ihr da dran?

( .mov - Datei mit rund 650 MB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (29. Dezember 2013)

Haben die Admins alles auf dem Zettel. Bitte etwas Geduld. Die ersten 3
Tage nach der Umstellung waren ~20 Std. Tage. Sind am erholen 

*Video-Upload funktioniert nicht (HILFE!!)*


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2013)

... na denn: bestell mal schöne Grüsse und gute Erholung 

Den Link kannte ich schon ( hab ja gesucht  ) - hilft aber auch nicht weiter...


----------



## contesssa (29. Dezember 2013)

dann versuch ich das mal...


----------



## contesssa (29. Dezember 2013)

Da ist es das Stück Jena von oben


----------



## contesssa (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab heute ein 29-er cannondale scalpel probegefahren...hat mich nicht überzeugt. War allerdings das Rad vom Chef des Bikeladens und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das er mit dieser Bereifung und vor allem dem Reifendruck im Gelände unterwegs ist. Deswegen hatte ich auch ein bissel schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich sein schönes Bike schmutzig gemacht habe...hab ihm dann lieber noch ein Eimerchen warmes Wasser gegönnt.Frag mich auch, wie er mit dem Schaltwerk lange Rampen von 20%+n hochkommt, ich hatte echt das Gefühl, mit meiner alten contessa da besser dran zu sein. Bei moderaten Steigungen und flowigen Abfahrten wars ok ( bis auf die Bereifung eben), aber mir ist das zu unhandlich und zu gewaltig. Die Jungs in dem Laden allerdings behaupten, die 29-er wären das alpha+omega und würden nie mehr was anderes fahren wollen?!?!?!


----------



## mtbbee (30. Dezember 2013)

was war denn das für eine Rahmengrösse?
Auf dem Scalpel 26" im S habe ich mich recht wohl gefühlt, habe mich aber damals doch fürs Trek entschieden, mir gefiel die Fahrwerksabstimmung besser ...
Was gefiel Dir am Schaltwerk nicht? Die Übersetzung?


----------



## contesssa (31. Dezember 2013)

An und für sich hat es von der Rahmengröße schon gepasst, der Ladeninhaber hat die gleiche Größe wie ich und noch nicht mal der Sattel musste groß verstellt werden. Das Schaltwerk hatte vorn 2 Blätter und hinten 10 Ritzel. Er konnte mir seltsamerweise auch nicht viel zu genauen Daten sagen, das hat mich schon etwas irritiert. Vorgestern bin ich mit der contessa den langen Stich zur Sommerlinde komplett gefahren...hab ich noch nie geschafft und war stolz wie Bolle. Da hätte ich mit dem scalpel nich die Spur einer chance gehabt. Auch ist mir von der Ästhetik her der momentane Hang zur Dachrinnenrohrverwendung nicht sehr angenehm. Hab jetzt fairerweise meinem Händler, dem ich seit 20Jahren die Treue halte gesagt, dass ich mir das scott genius 710 ansehe und probefahre. Falls es das dann nicht ist, wird es definitiv ein nicolai...


----------



## mtbbee (31. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich mich recht erinner, bist Du nicht viel grösser als ich .... ein Scalpel 29" in S konnte ich inzwischen Probefahren .... mir taugt es gar nichts, steigt mir zu schnell, 135er Steuerrrohr und dann noch die grossen Räder - jedenfalls taugt mir die Geo nicht oder ist Gewohnheitssache, aber wie schon oft diskutiert, die Grossen taugen nicht für jeden. Dr. Cannondale sollte noch ein 26" Scalpel Rahmen haben, aber Probefahren wäre schon wichtig. Als Übersetzung sollte bei den 29" mindestens  26/39 und 11-36 montiert sein.
Das Scott Genius 710 sollte es in 27.5 " geben, obwohl mit XT Ausstattung und dann knapp 4500 ist schon heftig. Nicolai wird sicher auch nicht günstiger, aber wenigstens in 26" erhältlich.
Mein Votum für Nicolai und den Rest selbst zusammen stöpseln. Viele verkaufen jetzt ihr 26" Zeug oder auch hochwertig 2 oder 3 fach weil sie meinen unbedingt 29" oder 11 fach fahren zu müssen, was grundlegend erstmal Quatsch ist, sondern auf den Einsatzzweck ankommt. Daher werden neuwertige Teile günstig angeboten. Habe z.b. erst gestern eine fast neue xx Kassette für 105 Euro erstanden. Eine gute Basis mit dem Rahmen und der Rest findet sich schon ... hatte wieder eine neue Idee für Männe und ist "günstig" und hochwertig geworden.

Auf jeden Fall erstmal einen schönen Silvester Abend und einen guten Start ins Neue Jahr. In 2 3 Wochen gebe ich auch wieder Gas


----------



## contesssa (3. Januar 2014)

Zählt Tanzen und Wandern eigentlich zu den alternativen Sportarten?Dann hätte ich echt was zum Eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (3. Januar 2014)

würde sagen, JA ... egal wie lange Du Dich alternativ bewegt hast, gibt immer zwei Punkte .... 
Dazu bin ich ehrlich gesagt zu faul, ich warte auf meinen Radlstartschuss ....


----------



## contesssa (3. Januar 2014)

Dann ergäben 8h partiell doch schweißtreibende Bewegung 4 Punkte....das kann ich dann auch sein lassen


----------



## contesssa (4. Januar 2014)

Zu dieser Jahreszeit sollte man besser keine unbekannten trails testen...vor allem keine ausgesetzten.
Hatte heute einige Adrenalinschübe bei schmierigen Reifen auf schmierigen Wurzeln und Hang gleich nebenan...


----------

